# How to make your seat comfortable



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

pics?


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

When i get home I'll take a couple pics showing how it fits!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice I will have to get me 1 of them for the next time I drive across the U.S


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

interested in the pics  but i love my seats lol


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

It feels like part of the seat. Doesnt move around at all either.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That actually looks pretty nice, even though I don't like lumbars or any kind since they give me a back ache. Would be nice when I wanted a change on a road trip though.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice! I'm not a fan of the seats either as they kill my back and I can't adjust the lumbar.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats a great solution and I wonder why that feature dissapeared from newer cars. Now we just need something for that bottom coushion and I will be content.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thirty-mumble years ago, my then girlfriend who raced cars for fun (and I mean raced, not autocross) - and yes, she could easily out-drive me - gave me an earful for having the back of my seat tilted too far back.

This was in a car whose seats did have lumbar adjustment.

After I straightened the back of my seat up , more, more, and even more, I found that I had to wind the lumbar thingy back out of the way.

Ever since, I have kept my seat back upright, and my back has been fine, in a variety of cars.

I have annoyed friends, acquaintances, work-mates, and sundry others who have complained about the "bad seat in their car" by telling them to do this, and a lot of them have found it helps - not all, because there really are cars with bad seats out there - but the Cruze - well, the Cruze as built in Korea - is not one of them.

Before you spend up on a lumbar support, straighten up the seat back - yes, you will have to fiddle with the seat base and the steering wheel to get everything right, but the "lean back and look cool" position is not one that is good for your back.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I grew out of the gangsta lean and it still hurts me on the 6 hour drive with seat and steering wheel adjusted.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ya my seat is upright and I still feel like I have no support in the lower back


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I gotten used to my seat. My overall problem is my wallet in my back pocket. When I take a 1 + hour trip if I don't take it out, then there is ? My biggest improvement was going from my 2011 LS with a manual seat that I could never get adjusted correctly( it had to fall into a given notch of positions) to my 2012 with a power seat that adjusts to where I need it(which would have been between notches (forward-backwards/up-down and I can even tilt if need be) on my 2011. What you found tho looks like a good thing tho.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have the manual seat like you mentioned pat in my 2014. I was just on a break and was messing with it. I found that part of my problem stemmed from the fact that I had the arse level raised up quite high. When I lowered it and kept the seat in a fairly upright, 90 degree angle, it was much more comfortable!


----------



## quadridermx (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a source for a similar support in the states?

I am about 6' and love my Cruze, but noticed two issues like you guys mentioned.
1) Being tall, where the top of the seat curves forward it pushes into my back too low and causes me to have terrible posture while sitting. With a shorter person, the curve forward would land above the shoulder in the curvature of the neck. For me it lands right at my shoulders, pushing them forward. 
2) No lumbar support as mentioned, along with the curvature hiting me in the wrong spot, causes me to have to slouch to fit in the seat.. I have a 45 minute drive to work every morning. By the time I get to work, I am in pain. 
3) Is it just me, or are the pedals uncomfortably located too far to the right? Its like the foot area in the car is an hourglass shape, with the pedals being at the top right and the seat being at the bottom of the hourglass. I am constantly having to hold my right leg "in" to reach the pedals to the right. This has caused a lot of groin area strain and knee discomfort. I am having problems with pain in my right leg now.


Does anyone have any suggestions? I am about 6' and about to sell the car. After I drive my truck for a week, everything slowly comes back into alignment in my right leg and back and my pain goes away!


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Do drive with your wallet in your back pocket?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

quadridermx said:


> Does anyone have a source for a similar support in the states?
> 
> I am about 6' and love my Cruze, but noticed two issues like you guys mentioned.
> 1) Being tall, where the top of the seat curves forward it pushes into my back too low and causes me to have terrible posture while sitting. With a shorter person, the curve forward would land above the shoulder in the curvature of the neck. For me it lands right at my shoulders, pushing them forward.
> ...



you are right about the height being an issue. Im 6'3 so no matter how i positioned the seat my back was rounded.
and i know what you mean about the foot pedal, I'm not sure if its too far too the right or not, but something is wonky with it. I think the solution for that is to move my seat/steering wheel around until it feels right.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Try lowering the seat , I really don't no what else to say . 6foot is not tall so the car should quite easily accommodate your height . Take it to the dealership and try to explain this they might be able to help( last resort)


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Stavi said:


> Hey guys, not sure if im posting this in the right category, but it relates to the interior so i assume its the right one... Anyways. I love my cruze and im sure everybody else loves theirs. But there is one big issue i found with it; the seats! They have 0 lumbar support! I always sit with good posture so every time i got in the seat i felt like i was forced into a slouching position. I purchased and returned 3 different supports, which were either too big for the bucket seat, or insanely awkward to sit on. After measuring the seat and comparing the dimensions to back supports i found on the internet, i found the duo car back support. I had to order it from Britain so it was a bit pricey ( i went through Sittingwell Ltd : Back Care Products and Back Pain Advice : Back Care Products and Back Pain Advice , the lady was super friendly and professional ). I just got it today, and it made my day. It's like sitting in a brand new seat. If you feel iffy about the cruze seats, you should definitely try it out. Ps. Its memory foam


Which particular model of the lumbar support do you have? I ask because since we all have the Chevy Cruze then the same one you have should be the best option for us. if possible can you post the link to the same product you bought?
I loved having lumbar support when I would only drive the Lincoln Navigator. The lumbar support was great for me and my back. The Cruze has brought some undesired pain to my lower back because of the stye of the seat. What does help is putting the seat angle far up and straight, BUT, it does not compare to having a lumbar support. 

If anyone has installed a lumbar support (electric/manual) inside the actual seat PLEASE comment on what items you purchased and the steps you took to install it.


----------



## handsome (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...-how-install-rostra-universal-lumbar-kit.html


----------

